# DO U REMEMBER THE EARLY COLLECTORS ?



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 2, 2005)

anyone remember the early collectors.  men like Charlie Gardner, judge Blaske, Hal Wagner, Watson the bitters man, Roy Brown, Sam Greer, and the list goes on.   John Thomas the great western whiskey collector.  How about Gene and Betty Blasi ?  The driving forces behind the old Louisville club and shows.  Betty wrote the definitive book on "balsams" and Gene wrote a great book on Louisville medicines.  Have an autographed copy of each.  wouldnt take a buck and a half for both of them. lol   how about our very own Mike Russell.  he has been around awhile. never met him but would like to.  very knowledgeable in several fields.  but for all the "famous" collectors for me there are just as many "lesser known" collector friends. how about Mike Shinkle, Bud O'Conner, Russ Moore, Felix York evr heard of them i have. im sur u have people like that. just quietly go about collecting bottles.  u see boys they are all part of that giant fabric we are proud to call "bottle collecting"   keep it growing people                             whosyer daddy !!


----------



## grdigger35 (Jun 2, 2005)

Mike will like this! Hey Mike! You're now an antique yourself. Welcome to Senile Citizens of America.


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 2, 2005)

Senior Citizens of America member #1 reporting for duty (yeah, a retired Colonel reporting for duty!).  I remember a lot of them, especially at the old Pennsylvania Bottle Collectors Club functions at the old show locations (that's PRE- fairgrounds) and other related activities. Good people, good memories, good stories! Unfortunately, I haven't met any of the newer ones that you mentioned. May be a "Senior moment" or they just didn't stand out at the moment (Sorry).


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 2, 2005)

Some real Greats there !!!
 I would add Judge MacKenzie to the list !  McKearins and Covill's also should be added.
 They all did a lot for the " Bottle Collecting " hobby ! 
  Brian


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 2, 2005)

PONTILED,    face it man     i used to see uer name in print all the time in the old "mags"   lol       whosyer !!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 2, 2005)

WHOS...I met Gene Blasi at Louisville a couple of times and I used to have his balsam book.[]
 I've also been fortunate enough to meet Mike Russell...(Hi Mike)....
 and Sheldon Baugh, Norman Heckler, John Wolf, Digger O'dell, Jim Hagenbuch , Tom Feltman,  Norm Barnett, and many others in the Hobby that I consider as my Friends.





 *
 Member FOHBC
 Member RABCA
 Author of: Spirits & Medicinal Bottles of Bristol,TN-VA.


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 2, 2005)

Whosyer, they weren't *Wanted* posters in the Post Office?  Ha Ha!

 You should check _Minerals Today_,  _The Minerals Yearbook_, _The Advanced Materials Society_,  and lots of others that were my real specialties! I got tired of those and retired.  Haven't retired from bottles though.


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 2, 2005)

What ever happened to Tom Feltman?  We were good friends for such a long time and then moving and changing addresses sort of put an end to letter writing, etc. I miss him.


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 2, 2005)

PONTILED    i think he is still digging in st. louis   i see a user on ebay called tomf  and i think that mioght be him check it out hes always selling on there   hope i can help u2 reunite   lol      whosyer !!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 2, 2005)

TOM is still active last I heard....I think the Region Reports section of   Bottles & Extras  magazine usually has some diggin' news about him.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 2, 2005)

was thinking I saw him at Baltimore last year...?


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 2, 2005)

WHISKEYMAN,    gene wrote a great book on louisville ky. medicines    his wife betty wrote the "balsam"  book   its considered the definitive book on balsams    i was at the old louisville show one time and they were selling genes meds. book   betty was handling the sales table and gene was off picking somewhere  i asked betty if she would autograph the book and she said "im not signing that book thats genes book"   lol   they were 2 beautiful people !!    whosyer !!


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 2, 2005)

i just remembered   that was the same year gene and betty got that beautiful citron   CEDRON BITTERS from louisville  what abottle that was  there is an old show pic in one of the mags of one of them holding it            whosyer !!


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 2, 2005)

BRIAN,   i used to have covills ink book years ago and got rid of it   wasnt into inks then     have u seen the price of one of those boogers lately     dumb dumb dumb  lol          whosyer !!


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 2, 2005)

MIKE,     it sure is a pleasure to converse with u after all these years of knowing about u             whosyer !!


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 3, 2005)

anybody remember George Herron ??  He was the elderly gentleman from Clarinda, Iowa.  Wrote a column for the old OBX back in the 70's called "Herron's Hunchs".  He's gone now.   Met him one time at the old Chanute, Kan. show.  As nice a feller as u would ever want to meet.  Had been around "old bottles" for years.   Those were the days my friend we thought they'd never end----  oops sorry boys didn't mean to start singing.      LOL           whosyer !!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 3, 2005)

LOL ... yeah whoser.....them ole' Covill's Books are bringing the $$$$ now !
 A must have for the serious Ink collector ! 
    Brian


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 3, 2005)

Whosyer, it's my pleasure to have met you!

 I remember the guys I dug with, way back then: Gene Bowers, John Bowers, John Dobmeier (Jamestown, N.Y.), Dane Hannum, Jim Wilson, and a host of others, mainly in the northern Virginia area. We travelled to dig, all the way from North Carolina to New York. Limited area of the United States, but the possibilities were almost unlimited!

 One day I might even put a couple of my favorite bottles on here.


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 4, 2005)

PONTILED,         did alot of traveling when i was working on the road    contract work for the phone cos.      got 2 to dig in a lot of areas of the country      was in greenwood s.c.  one time and went to the old columbia show    saw dug cobalt sodas on a blanket on the floor  10 bucks apiece  take uer choice    loved those black eagle sodas down there !!   seen alot of good bottles go across the table,  most of them werent mine  LOL            whosyer !!


----------



## trussin (Jun 10, 2005)

i remember the first time I visited richard and ema watson at their home with a friend.  It was the same week I saw the corning  museum for the first time.  I think the watsons had three times more on display.  More important and more,more, more.  I think Richard has three of every "missing bitters bottle".  I feel fortunate to have met him and his lovely wife.  We all miss her.


----------



## whosyerdaddy (Jun 10, 2005)

TRUSSIN,       i have an autographed copy of richard's book.   it has been agreat reference for me over the years                            whosyer !!


----------



## trussin (Jun 10, 2005)

hey all,
 I bought the old book on ebay.  The very next time I get to his house Ill have an autographed one too.
 Joe B


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jul 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Pontiled
> 
> What ever happened to Tom Feltman?  We were good friends for such a long time and then moving and changing addresses sort of put an end to letter writing, etc. I miss him.


 
 Here is an article about Tom and his amazing colored pontiled St. Louis soda collection:  

Tom Feltman's Colored St. Louis sodas


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jul 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  whosyerdaddy
> 
> PONTILED    i think he is still digging in st. louis   i see a user on ebay called tomf  and i think that mioght be him check it out hes always selling on there   hope i can help u2 reunite   lol      whosyer !!


 
 Yes he is still digging in the St. Louis area and selling on. EBay.  In fact tonight he is here at a Metro East Antique Bottle Club meeting!


----------

